# eating grass



## RileyStar

Riley eats grass as a game too, she knows she is not supposed to, but first she will eat the grass and then dig a hole, usually when I have left for a few hours without her, Punishing me for not bringing her along. I think its partly my fault for spoiling her ! :doh:


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Both of mine eat grass like they are sheep! In fact, with as light-colored as Shelby is, my neighbor mentioned that it looked like we'd gotten a sheep to graze in our yard. It doesn't seem to hurt them any, so I just let it go.


----------



## Patsy's Parents

I thought that Patsy was the only one who grazed! 

While I walk here, there are one or two places along the way that must have special grass. She grabs a couple pieces everytime we pass by, and sort of chews it and then spits it out. I just am attributing it to being a little goofy sometimes! :wavey:


----------



## jnmarr

All of my retrievers, both Labs and Goldens have eaten grass.. they love it!


----------



## nixietink

This is Vito's WORST habit and guides well...can't be eating grass. He rips it up in clumps...and I mean he gets the roots, soil, everything. It's bad.


----------



## tino4ever

yeah, well thep rblem comes when eating grass becomes much ore important than doing the oher thigns and i am in a hurry. now, since my guidedog is at work quite abit, then he simply ends up eating grass when i allow him to go do his other empty-businness, and that is a littlebit not cool.  but yeah, he loves grasss, my lil sheep


----------



## BeauShel

I dont have a problem with mine eating grass but I hate it when Bama likes to play in the grass and decides to pull up the whole piece grass and dirt together. I know they eat grass when their tummy is bothering them.


----------



## nixietink

BeauShel said:


> I dont have a problem with mine eating grass but I hate it when Bama likes to play in the grass and decides to *pull up the whole piece grass and dirt together*. I know they eat grass when their tummy is bothering them.


This is such a problem here too. Ugh.


----------



## Cam's Mom

All th dogs I know love grass, and there's stuff in it that's good for them...chlorophyll beign one!

If you're dogs a service dog, than he's on good behavior all day. Is it possible being good all day gets a bit stressful and he needs some down time. Could he have something to chew on, play with while he's with you at work to pass the time? Kong toys, filled with frozen peanut butter, cream cheese and kibble mix or some such stuff is popular here. A knuckly bone kept at work, or ham bone?


----------



## nictastic

Tasha also likes to mow the lawn.... she s a great weeder in the patio area! Its never been as weed free lol


----------



## dannyra

Baylee was a big grass eater. The good thing is she liked the taller grass so it cut down on the weed eating.


----------



## tino4ever

yeah, i quite often give him stuff to chew on. he enjoyes that  but he prefers doing it at home. Yessterday igaveh im this huuuge really compact bone with chickenfilling. that was fun!!! he was totally tired afterwards .. today, he also had a play tme with himself, somethng i have not seen im do before.. now he is faaast asleep. but back to the grass-thing: yeah, but i aso think he wanna eat and sniff the grass cause out here hteer is alot of food thrown .. and eve nthoug hthat might be cleared up, some stuff might still be atached to hte grass .. mmm! (and goldens don't liek food, do they?  )
anyway, thanks alot for advices and coments.
ps . i've tried to ad a littlebit of green stuff to his food, and he seems to like that  i think he could become a vegitarian


----------



## z24pride

nixietink said:


> This is Vito's WORST habit and guides well...can't be eating grass. He rips it up in clumps...and I mean he gets the roots, soil, everything. It's bad.


 
This sounds identical to Boone...
Its bad, but soooo funny(which is also bad i find it funny)..

He doesn't really eat a whole lot of it, pulls it up, then drops it, grabs another clump and repeats...lol


----------



## Liberty_and_GOLDENS4ALL

what do you do to fix it!!??


----------



## Allie

Bailey also does this - eating grass and digging up moss ( we live near Seattle!) and mouthing it for awhile then spitting it out. Then she leaps and finds another grass spot she likes and snags it with her teeth - it's not so much the eating grass as it is digging to get some grass up!


----------



## Thalie

Liberty_and_GOLDENS4ALL said:


> what do you do to fix it!!??


Not much, just making sure that they do not do it if you have spread any fertilizers or other lawn products. Spring grass seems to be especially tasty; now if they could focus on the crabgrass, I would be all for it.


----------



## Tuco

Thalie said:


> Not much, just making sure that they do not do it if you have spread any fertilizers or other lawn products. Spring grass seems to be especially tasty; now if they could focus on the crabgrass, I would be all for it.


Or even better wheatgrass lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aggiestep

I recently noticed my dog eating grass a lot also. Did your dogs have diarrhea when they ate a lot of grass? I just came in for a walk and my dog tried to do his business at least 3 or 4 times but only a little came out each time and I thought it was from eating so much grass. Do you have any recommendations on what to give him to cleanse himself?


----------



## Ljilly28

tino4ever said:


> hello there, friends.
> It seems like Valentino has really taking a liking into eatin grass. any way i can train that off him? he gets the food he needs, but sniffing and eating grass is the most fantastic fun thing in the worle world. any good ideas here?


My vet has a theory they are storing up vitamin D for winter, but on the face of it, it seems unlikely as ideas go (?). Redirect him with a frozen marrow bone, ball or toy


----------

